# Which bindings for Bataleon Party Wave?



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Can’t help ya with those options. What I can say is the plan for my Aaron Schwartz Lobster 154 (same board) is Now Selects in soft bushings, maybe drop the rear heelcup in time. This deck flexes easy. I’ve ridden this board with Drives with soft bushings, and I don’t think it needs them. Works though. I’d say go for soft to mid binding.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I got Nitro Zeros for my PW. We'll see if that's a good choice.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got K2 lineups on mine...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome DOD or Vice.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks guys! 
Was more hesitating between DOD and Freestyle. Freestyle seems really soft. I think I'll start by trying the DOD.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Whilst my PW didn't entirely agree with me, I enjoyed running Malavita's on mine. Even my K2 Lien AT's with medium/soft pods worked well.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Whilst my PW didn't entirely agree with me, I enjoyed running Malavita's on mine. Even my K2 Lien AT's with medium/soft pods worked well.


What Do you mean by your PW didn't agree with you?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Okay, so I realise that I might very well be in the minority, as the PW is getting some pretty rave reviews / much love.

I dunno - I wanted to like TBT, the idea just seemed so RIGHT for someone like me who's looking for one last shot at the best riding years (re: freestyle) of my life.

I had both a Global Warmer and a Party Wave, a couple of seasons ago.

Yes, both incredibly playful, and honestly a LOT of companies could take a leaf out of Bataleon's book, when it comes to build quality.

However, I think what disagreed with me (re: Party Wave), was the massive upsweep in the nose (compounded by Upkick or whatever they call it), the bigger sidecut, and yeah... at the end of that particular season, Between the Global Warmer and the Party Wave, I found myself thinking that the upsweep in the PW just lacked too much control for my style of riding. I felt the GW was better in this respect, and yet still lacked that fine edge control that I'd taken for granted must have been built into me.

Upon reflection, part of me thinks that whilst new tech is good, perhaps there are some elements of board design that simply might not gel with someone who grew up riding full camber, and whose best years in the park involved plenty of concussions and injuries whilst learning to tame stiff, carbon loaded, full camber Option decks.

Don't get me wrong - I had great days on those two fantastic decks, and for general carving / riding around the hill, I love 3d shapes - currently my Rome PD Moontail, and my Marhar Lumberjack are decks I love.

But I wouldn't go much past that, as far as aggressive upswept 3d shapes. Indeed, when sitting back, looking at the sales that are going on in Aus, and saying to myself "I want a LJX 152 - shipped to Aus is about $1150Aud, and even spending $600aud on a board on sale here, is TOO far into what it would cost to get an LJX into the country"... After much deliberation, there was only 1 deck that I could think of (across Aus sites), that WOULD come in under my acceptable threshold, vs just shelling out to get a 152 LJX in.

So I bought it - K2 PP 152 2021 model. Flat heel-toe profile, camber, contacts in the snow the moment I'm on edge, and all.

If you have a Party Wave or are eyeing one up, take this with a grain of salt. I'm a Stupid Snowboarder - buy shit because we can't demo here in Aus, move on to the next thing, only to realise that I wish I didn't sell that deck / ignore the fact that I grew up riding stiff camber for 17 years, and now I'm complaining that aggressive TBT doesn't give me the control I'm used to?? 😋


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> ...


Thanks for the details. 
I have to admit i'm also very curious about 3d shapes. I nerver tried one before. 
I was between Slush Slasher and Party Wave. I chose PW because it's camber and had a good price on it. 
We'll see if I like it or not. If not, I will sell it 

For now, the board I'm really looking for is a Nidecker Moquito. Had one last year, a total blast. But I had to bring it back to the shop for guarantee. I'm still trying to find one here in Canada but can't find any, and importing is very expensive. If I don't find a solution, maybe I'll try a Korua Dart or Pencil...


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I want a Mosquito 152 2018/2019, decent deal right now.

Buller, I totaled on a berm with the Schwartz, but otherwise it’s been magic. I hear ya though, it’s a fine line between control and chaos.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Paxford said:


> I want a Mosquito 152 2018/2019, decent deal right now.


I want a 152 too. I had a 2020 last year, I loved it. I don't care if it's a 2020 or 2018/2019. But there in Canada, I don't find it in any shop. I contacted most of online shops, no asnwers. Only one has a 2018/2019 148...


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Snowboards Dot Com







www.snowboards.com





Enjoy. Not cheap enough for me, but that’s a function of having too many decks.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Paxford said:


> Enjoy. Not cheap enough for me, but that’s a function of having too many decks.


Thanks but unfortunately they don't ship to Canada


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Bummer, good luck with the search


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks. I hope one of the store I contacted will answer me about making a special order.


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Okay, so I realise that I might very well be in the minority, as the PW is getting some pretty rave reviews / much love...


This might be more of a stiffness thing than a TBT thing. I've found the stiffer Bataleons much more agreeable than the softer ones.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

jc20 said:


> This might be more of a stiffness thing than a TBT thing. I've found the stiffer Bataleons much more agreeable than the softer ones.


There are also different TBT, freestyle and freeride TBT are not the same. The party Wave is Freestyle TBT, where a stiffer board may be freeride TBT which is less strong.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

The Party Wave has a lot of center flex (for me) offset by its width but not much. It’s weird skating off the lift but at speed it’s rad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

@WigMar when going K2 bindings are you running L or XL? I'm size 12, thinking xl for more wiggle.


----------

